# Middle Tennessee GRR This Saturday 10-4-2014



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great event, hope you have a large turnout!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*MTGRR The Great Golden Gathering, Sat. 10/4/14*

*THE GREAT GOLDEN GATHERING (Picnic, Silent Auction and More), Saturday, October 4, 2014!*

Bring your dog, Golden or other breed, and socialize with other dog lovers, browse the amazing silent auction, meet MTGRR's adoptable dogs and local pet vendors, and enjoy delicious food! The location affords plenty of room to run and play, so please plan to stop by with your family and furry friend(s)! 

*Event highlights include: *

*FREE:* MTGRR car magnet upon arrival to first 150 guests. 

*Group photo:* Gather at 1:30pm for this legendary photo. 

*Microchipping:* Starting at 1:30pm, Belmont Animal Hospital will be on hand to chip the first 25 guests. Cost $20. 

*Silent Auction*: Dozens of great items are featured, including gift certificates, dog accessories, and gift baskets (follow us on our Facebook event page to get a sneak peek of items). 

*Vendor Booths:* Shop with local vendors, learn about pet related services offered in the area and receive free gifts. 

*PLEASE RSVP ON OUR FACEBOOK PAGE (you must be logged into Facebook to access this page) BY CLICKING HERE! 
*

https://www.facebook.com/events/327271187441336/


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

TN Members, just a reminder, this Event is today and starts at Noon!


----------

